# Beaver Blade



## tjp (Feb 17, 2004)

Just picked up one of these instead of a hedge trimmer attachment for my new Stihl. Figured I would save a bunch of $$ if it worked well on the heavy duty brush I need to clear every year. Anyone have some experience with one? Looks like it could get some serious work done. Could cause some serious injury too...

http://www.mfgsupply.com/m/c/BBB008.html?mv_pc=Froogle


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Yup, worked pretty good on wood but sucked really bad on anything else. I found the if it moved (as in brush or grass) the saw wouldn't cut it. If you have a bunch of tiny trees that need to be trimmed from beside the trail, one inch or bigger, it will be useful. You'll get lots of practise sharpening a saw too. It's almost impossible not to hit the ground with it.

You'll probably still want the hedge trimmer attachment as well.


----------



## tjp (Feb 17, 2004)

Thanks for the heads-up, that's king of what I thought. Thinking the beaver blade will be perfect for reaching in and hacking brush near the base on the upslope side, then next year the trimmer will be perfect for keeping the new growth back.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm just thinking here and I'm not sure if I'm right. You have a choice of a 7" or 9" blade. I've used a chain saw for brushing (do as i say and not as I do,.. don't use a chainsaw for brushing) and it worked way better than the 7" "beaver" blade I used. I'll bet the 9" blade would work better than the 7" on smaller stuff. More blade will hit the stems before they have a chance to bounce out of the way.


----------



## tjp (Feb 17, 2004)

Yeah, I did the chansaw thing for the initial clearing about 3 years ago. I got really good at putting the chain back on, and filing burrs off the guide teeth or whatever they are so the chain would fit back into the slot on the bar. Will never do that again...that was a long day.


----------



## TrailMasonJones (Apr 24, 2011)

I find a normal 8 tooth brush blade to be the best for up to 1" and find that the 80 tooth blades work good for up to about 3" I have tryed the beaver and found it lacking mutch prefer nice cheep Echo blade.


----------

